# Need a good moving company local move navarre to crestview



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

I am moving from navarre to crestview. I really don't want the headache of moving so who knows someone that does. If you know a reasonably priced company then let me know. I got a 3 bedrooms now and I am not moving any appliances but there will be a gun safe involved and I do have a small chest freezer.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have used several over the years. TwoMen and A trcuck, A+ Student Movers. Both were a nice espierance. One charged by the hour, one charged by the truck. The one by the truck was $400.00 per truck. I used two, to move out after Ivan to a storage while we went into the camper. Packing was separate. I did use the packing after Ivan which cost about $2,100.00, but that was wrapped and boxed and the insurance company paid for it.*

*When I moved back in, it was $400.00 for a truck, by then I had moved many items my self, a little at a time. But heck, $400.00 per truck was not bad, at that time. It would have cost near $100.00 to rent a truck with fuel, beer for the buddies to help, that would never answer the phone again should I call. *


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Haynes (in Pensacola) has served me very well. Very cost effective and careful.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

We've used 2-men and a truck once, they were pretty good..You just point them where to go..


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

P.M. Sent! we do it by the hour with a 5 hour minimum. P.M. me if you are interested or call 8502436111. We are licensed and insured. Also we are an Atlas Van Lines Agent!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

+1 on 2 Men and a Truck. Used them here, in MS and in LA. Good all over. :clap


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

+1 to tyler0421. Great company, very professional. Thanks again tyler.


----------

